# Aldar Abu Dhabi



## SuzieS

I have accepted a job with Aldar Academies in Abu Dhabi and was wondering where I will be living... anyone out there working for them? I've been told possibly Khalifa City A


----------



## Andy17

SuzieS said:


> I have accepted a job with Aldar Academies in Abu Dhabi and was wondering where I will be living... anyone out there working for them? I've been told possibly Khalifa City A


Depends on your offer, did you get a housing allowance or were you offered provided housing. If the latter then it may also depend on who is coming with you. If you just get a housing allowance then you may be able to live where you want to.


----------



## LaurieM

It will probably be either Al Reef or Al Rayanna unless of course it's an accommodation allowance then you choose.


----------



## LaurieM

Unless you are single then it might be downtown AD, but don't really know the details on those ones.


----------



## RandomDude

I believe their schools are inside the city, so it would be inside Abu Dhabi.

Shoot up HR an email.


----------



## LaurieM

Do you know what school? Most are downtown yes but my husband works for an Aldar school in Khalifa A.


----------



## driftingaway

Hello, my wife has also accepted an offer with Aldar in Abu Dhabi, starting in September. We've been told by HR that we won't know where we're living etc until June at the earliest.

Does anyone know if we can expect a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment as a couple?

Thanks!


----------



## LaurieM

Should be a 2 bed for a married couple, that's what we have.


----------



## mkhalid123

make sure you heard verbally that you will get an accommodation because only in writing on the job offer letter that you will get house allowance sometimes does not need it like that because it is sometimes a requirement to make the job offer letter that way.


----------



## busybee2

SuzieS said:


> I have accepted a job with Aldar Academies in Abu Dhabi and was wondering where I will be living... anyone out there working for them? I've been told possibly Khalifa City A


if its yasmina then thats in kca i would say yes, but if its pearl or bateen etc then you will prob in town lots of apartments there


----------



## Breathnach86

I've been offered a job with pearl. I'm single and would prefer a housing allowance as I have been here for three years now. Do you know if they give a housing allowance or just accomodation? I've asked the school but they said hr will send me a contract and then I can ask....but I'm between two schools and need to make a decision soon!


----------



## kgnboy

Hunting for a 2 bedroom furnished right now and has many said it comes down to whether you have a housing allowance. Unfurnished are all around. Khalifa City A is at the bottom of the coastal horseshoe so commuting is easy.


----------



## driftingaway

We've just heard from Aldar that a housing allowance of 90k for married couples is being provided as they have no spare 2 bedroom furnished accommodation for couples/families, only singles.

Looking at Al Reem area, seem to be some nice-looking new 1 bedroom apartments for that amount.


----------



## kgnboy

What is your 90K in? dollars, pounds or durhams? 

Will make a significant difference on whether that would cover furnished or you could go unfurnished and the IKEA run like one of my coworkers. I just made the move over the last couple of days (LDN to follow) so I'll keep an ear out for Al Reem. I ended up on Al Maryah. 

Good luck,

Dean


----------



## driftingaway

kgnboy said:


> What is your 90K in? dollars, pounds or durhams?
> 
> Will make a significant difference on whether that would cover furnished or you could go unfurnished and the IKEA run like one of my coworkers. I just made the move over the last couple of days (LDN to follow) so I'll keep an ear out for Al Reem. I ended up on Al Maryah.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Dean


Thanks Dean!

It's in AED. Forgot to mention, we get 12000AED Ikea voucher with this too, and £750 shipping. So makes sense to ship a few bits over, spend the rest in Ikea and go unfurnished, I think.


----------



## kgnboy

That's the way the company is pushing you then. My coworker seems happy and she said she just went online, selected her furniture and brought the printout to IKEA. The followed her around with carts collecting it, delivered and set it up. 

Good luck and let us know what you end up with.

Dean


----------



## bt06155

Hello All,

I've just accepted an offer for Al Bateen Secondary school starting in September. I know Aldar are property developers, how is the accomodation like? Is it nice? Small? Could someone let me know please. Thanks


----------



## driftingaway

bt06155 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've just accepted an offer for Al Bateen Secondary school starting in September. I know Aldar are property developers, how is the accomodation like? Is it nice? Small? Could someone let me know please. Thanks


Congratulations  and good choice of school. What subject will you be teaching?

As for accomodation, it depends upon your situation - single, married etc.

Most of the Aldar teaching staff (especially single staff) live here: Al Rayyana - Aldar Properties P.J.S.C, UAE's leading property developer
The apartments are big and most of them have balconies. You will need a car, lift share or taxi to go anywhere though - it really is a gated community in the middle of the desert and can take up to 40 minutes to get to Al Bateen from there.

There is also an older block near the Corniche - the rooms aren't as big/nice but it is in a great position for going out, getting to work etc.

Furniture is from a pile of 2nd hand stuff in a store in Al Rayyana. It's... not great. You do get an allowance to buy what can't be sourced from the furniture store, so the trick is to last as long as possible without furniture til it's all been given out, then go to IKEA 

Alternatively there is an allowance available if you prefer (you may need to fight for it), it is around 65,000aed for single teaching staff. This is not enough to find even a single bedroom place on your own (okay, maybe miles outside the city), but I know a few teachers (same sex) that have pooled their allowances together to get a nice 2 bedroom place in town for 130,000 and share bills etc.


----------



## driftingaway

...you're welcome.


----------



## itsmejake

*HR*

I have been looking into a possible vacancy at Al Bateen for September, but the accommodation is stressing me out a little. I am not sure where I will be staying and HR take forever to get back with a response 

Besides that, is it possible to save in AD? And the school seems pretty good from the website and general positive from the community, is it a nice working environment?


----------



## itsmejake

*accommodation query*

Hi,

I will be joining Aldar Academies next year and am very concerned about the accommodation. How can i ensure with the HR department that I can secure a 2 bedroom apartment as my wife will be joining me? Al Rayyan is very nice however we would prefer to be closer to the city as we are coming from a gated community (which has its ups and downs!) For those that already live in AL Rayyan, what is the local area like? Is it easy to walk around and get to the 'local high street'? or is it literally in the middle of the desert?

Does anyone know the name of the accommodation block near the corniche? And what is the likelihood of being accommodated downtown?

Regarding questions about the package, my wife may be joining as a teachers assistant - what kind of pay can she expect as we have not heard anything. And being very cheeky - what can a teacher with 4-5 years experience expect to get paid? 

Thanks


----------



## DanielAli

*Aldar job offer - help*

I interviewed for and was selected as Head of Department for one of the Aldar Academies. I wanted your input on this. If someone working for Aldar or the know how of their hiring can pitch in I would appreciate it. 

Aldar has offered: 
Salary of 17K 
Housing/flights/insurance provided by Aldar 

I've got 10+ years of experience and am sufficiently qualified. 

So, I wanted your inputs on this: 
1) If anyone has work experience with Aldar and can comment on the work environment. 
2) Any insights into the salary scale 
3) Personal experience with Aldar or other employer? I've never negotiated salary with an employer before. Is it s negotiation ploy? 

So if anyone has counteroffered Aldar/Adveti or anyone else in the region can they guide me how to approach this negotiation with the HR people? 

All help will be appreciated.


----------



## Racing_Goats

DanielAli said:


> I'm an American, I've completed both my bachelors and Masters in the USA at prestigious schools. I've been teaching with ADEC for the last 4 years. I've got a Master's & 13+ years of experience. Also, I've served in leadership roles in the USA prior moving to Abu Dhabi. With ADEC I've lead teachers, trained and implemented new programs as well. I was recently promoted to Head of Faculty by ADEC.
> 
> My base salary with ADEC is 18000 (once I'm placed as Head of faculty it will be closer to 19500.
> ADEC provides housing/flights/insurance etc.
> 
> I interviewed for and was selected as Head of Department for one of the Aldar Academies. However, the job offer is astonishingly low. I wanted your input on this. If someone working for Aldar or the know how of their hiring can pitch in I would appreciate it.
> 
> Aldar has offered:
> Base Salary: 12000 Dhs
> Addiitonal Allowance: 5000 Dhs
> Housing/flights/insurance provided by Aldar at par with ADEC
> 
> So, the base salary is way too low as far as I know of teachers with my qualifications and experience. Add to it the fact even if I factor in the "Additional Allowance" I'm still making less at Aldar as a Head of Dept than what I'm making as a teacher at ADEC.
> 
> Aldar's published pay scale for teachers ranges upto 18,000 Dhs base salary. I'm trying to understand why Aldar is short changing me with this offer. A head of department should be at least above 20K as far as I've researched.
> 
> So, I wanted your inputs on this:
> 1) If anyone has work experience with Aldar and can comment on the work environment.
> 2) Any insights into the salary scale
> 3) Personal experience with Aldar or other employer? I've never negotiated salary with an employer before. Is it s negotiation ploy?
> 
> I did notify them of my displeasure with the offer and they said they're willing to work it out and HR supervisor is supposed to call back.
> 
> So if anyone has counteroffered Aldar/Adveti or anyone else in the region can they guide me how to approach this negotiation with the HR people?
> 
> All help will be appreciated.


From what you've said the initial offer is a couple k aed less than you expect to be offered if/when you get a promotion with ADEC, not exactly shock and horror stuff.

Aldar schools and students (generalising obviously) should be somewhat easier to work in and with: tell HR you'd like to achieve 20k, or whichever number you choose, with your basic and add. allowance.

I believe Aldar will also offer education allowance for dependent kids which Adec don't? So keep that in mind as well when considering value of a package offer, whether or not you have dependents the benefits offered impact the numbers.

A couple of years ago many Aldar teachers were housed at al Zeina, not sure if that's still the case.

Good luck


----------



## driftingaway

DanielAli said:


> I interviewed for and was selected as Head of Department for one of the Aldar Academies. I wanted your input on this. If someone working for Aldar or the know how of their hiring can pitch in I would appreciate it.
> 
> Aldar has offered:
> Salary of 17K
> Housing/flights/insurance provided by Aldar
> 
> I've got 10+ years of experience and am sufficiently qualified.
> 
> So, I wanted your inputs on this:
> 1) If anyone has work experience with Aldar and can comment on the work environment.
> 2) Any insights into the salary scale
> 3) Personal experience with Aldar or other employer? I've never negotiated salary with an employer before. Is it s negotiation ploy?
> 
> So if anyone has counteroffered Aldar/Adveti or anyone else in the region can they guide me how to approach this negotiation with the HR people?
> 
> All help will be appreciated.


I see you've amended from 12k to 17k. Was this through negotiation?

17k is about right for Aldar. Someone I know has 8 years' experience including 2nd in department. They were offered 15k for standard teacher in 2014. Negotiation attempts failed, so they took the offer.

2k is the average 'bonus' for taking a leadership role. Minor annual payrises (eg. 500aed a month).

However this year Aldar is really cutting back. New teachers being offered as low as 12k (so I was unsurprised at your initial post).

HR is aggressive, communication extremely poor, move-in and annual rent payment process painful. Al Rayanna compound (Aldar's housing) is in the middle of nowhere, with a single pool/gym for all buildings. In school, management is fairly clueless. Very odd decisions being made by SLT. A lot of frustration, voiced by teachers and heads of depts alike. Some teachers getting away with doing almost nothing because 'they've been there for years'. This year significant staff turnover with teachers leaving for the greener shores of Cranleigh, Brighton College etc. Teachers being bullied out of jobs due to staff in-fighting or moved to other schools, like the new American curriculum Academy on YAS. Whenever I'm out with Aldar staff it's a wall to wall moan fest.

HOWEVER. If you're coming from ADEC, maybe none of the above matters. ADEC teaching seems to be more crowd control than anything else, so maybe this will be a breath of fresh air - and as HOD you'll be able to shape the department just how you want it.

Good luck.


----------



## Linkkeys9

hello,

do anyone know whats the salary package for admin staffs in aldar academics ?do they offer housing allowance?


----------



## AlexDhabi

I think you might be better off starting a new thread rather than this one which has been going for a few years


----------



## Fyah

Hello, how long does it take for them to send you an email regarding the job application


----------



## nonaaltahir

hi i want to know how much they offer for senior science technician is there any idea? and also for lab technician


----------

